# royals - Woma/Hidden gene woma



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

are they the same thing from different lines or two totally different morphs?


----------



## lee anderson (Oct 13, 2009)

take a look at nerd's web site there must be something about them on there as they were the ones that discovered them all i no about them is it was a wild court royal woma that thay put to a lesser


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

As per NERD when I spoke to Kevin via e-mail, "HG-Woma" is a different gene to "Woma" - but that initially they thought they were the same thing because they looked similar.

From what I can tell, it's HG-Woma that makes the homozygous-lethal Pearl.
Woma appears to be dominant, and homozygous-woma looks like a Woma.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

lee anderson said:


> take a look at nerd's web site there must be something about them on there as they were the ones that discovered them all i no about them is it was a wild court royal woma that thay put to a lesser


there isn't even a mention of HG on their site 

Thanks Ssthisto, you've also (nearly) answered my next question re. Pearl  Does this produce dead in the egg animals or do they live for some time first? My guess is the latter seeing as it has been given a fancy morph name.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Far as I understood it they don't live very long after hatching. Have also been told (but haven't seen for myself) that they wobble like spiders.


----------

